# October 2014...starting Clomid for the 1st time! Anyone else?



## taurusmom05

Hello! DH and I have been ttc #2 for 2.5 years. Dh's SA= great!! :) :) ...... Me: mild pcos, low thyroid levels, weak ovulation and high testosterone. started taking metformin and thyroid meds last month and get to start Clomid days 5-9 when af finally arrives in a week or so! 
We are so excited and just praying the Clomid does the trick for us, as well as the other meds I'm on. Anyone just starting out with Clomid and want to buddy up?!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hi taurus!
I'm currently on cd 8 and had my 4th clomid this evening. It's not my first time having clomid but it is my first fully monitored cycle. I'm booked to have my first scan on Wednesday morning so my fingers are tightly crossed that my follicles are looking good and my body behaves.
DH has the low end of average for all SA measures. Just good enough for them to let us try a few monitored cycles of clomid before moving to iui.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi mrslake! That is exciting that you're being monitored this cycle! You will have to let me know how many beautiful follies you see during your scan!
I hope this is it for you! 
I do have a question: How did the clomid make you feel? I have heard many women experience several side effects.

I am so eager to get this cycle started...praying the metformin has been working, also!
Looking forward to your update!


----------



## MrsLake2013

So i had my cd10 scan this morning. We could see quite a few very small follies and one which is 8mm with another 1-2 not far behind. I was so overwhelmed that this is actually happening and I'm on the way to my already loved baby I sat in the car and cried for 5 mins.
Back in next Thursday for another scan. Fingers crossed were getting close to the 20mm mark!

The clomid this time has made me emotional. I'll get angry/grumpy/upset at the drop of a hat then 1 minute later like it never happened. I never had this last time, maybe due to a 20kg weightloss it might actually work this time!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi taurusmom & MrsLake, may I join?

I'm currently on cd19, this is my 2nd clomid cycle, and 1st cycle using clomid + Ovidrel, and had iui last week. What's so strange is I'm not experiencing any symptoms, other than hot flashes and light off/on cramping. And over the weekend I felt extra emotional.shrug:, Lol. My first cycle on Clomid I broke out, had hot flashes, sore boobs, tiredness and cramping. I'm trying not to over analyze things but it's so hard not to, lol

MrsLake, that's wonderful news and congrats on the progress! 

Taurusmom, good luck on your upcoming appointment! 


Keeping my FX'd for us all! xo


----------



## mytimewillcum

Hay ladies! This is my first cycle on clomid un monitored.. I took my last pill two days ago and my side effects are overie pain which has now subsided, BUT its been replaced with nausea (seeing the doc later its so bad)..also the hot flushes and night sweats aren't fun ..but despite all that I hope I get to see two beautiful lines at then end :D x


----------



## MissLaroo

Hi everyone so excited to see this thread posted this morning looking for clomid buds and got 0 replies. Oh well I'm new to the thread and have not posted much just lurked on the site lol it helps me feel better to hear from others ttc!. Okay I'm 37, OH 32 ttc our first for a year and a half now. I am starting my first cycle on Clomid 50. Today is my cycle day two starting clomid days 5-9 and just looking for a few buddies who have been there or are just starting out in clomid. Nervous and a little excited.hoping to get the :to everyone!


----------



## Buttercup77

mytimewillcum said:


> Hay ladies! This is my first cycle on clomid un monitored.. I took my last pill two days ago and my side effects are overie pain which has now subsided, BUT its been replaced with nausea (seeing the doc later its so bad)..also the hot flushes and night sweats aren't fun ..but despite all that I hope I get to see two beautiful lines at then end :D x

Welcome and best of luck to you!

I experienced some of the same things night sweats, nausea, sore boobs, tiredness and headaches. Doing better this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## klouise1993

Hi all hope it's okay for me to join this is also my first time on Clomid*50mg after ttc for just over a year and half and just being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries so I would also love to hear all your experiences with Clomid I only started on Monday and getting some right symptoms feel really nauseous and I'm extremely emotional I get a lot of time to think at work and when I do that's it the water works start sure all my work colleagues think I'm going crazy or have something really wrong with me when I'm backwards and forwards from the bathroom every half hour crying my eyes out lol!! Xx


----------



## Buttercup77

MissLaroo said:


> Hi everyone so excited to see this thread posted this morning looking for clomid buds and got 0 replies. Oh well I'm new to the thread and have not posted much just lurked on the site lol it helps me feel better to hear from others ttc!. Okay I'm 37, OH 32 ttc our first for a year and a half now. I am starting my first cycle on Clomid 50. Today is my cycle day two starting clomid days 5-9 and just looking for a few buddies who have been there or are just starting out in clomid. Nervous and a little excited.hoping to get the :to everyone!

Welcome MissLaroo and best of luck to you!

This is my 2nd Clomid cycle and I'm currently in 2ww. Feeling a little anxious and emotional today but I'll make it through!

Keeping my FX'd for us all!


----------



## MissLaroo

Thanks Buttercup! Hope you get your BFP!!! Keep us posted. 2ww is always the worst anxious and emotional time for me too I always test way to early and try to talk myself in and out of everything lol. I was so excited to have the new hope of having some clomid in my hands. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Buttercup77

MissLaroo said:


> Thanks Buttercup! Hope you get your BFP!!! Keep us posted. 2ww is always the worst anxious and emotional time for me too I always test way to early and try to talk myself in and out of everything lol. I was so excited to have the new hope of having some clomid in my hands. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks MissLaroo! The wings of hope will bring us through! Keeping my FX'd for us! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome KLouise! Best of luck to you!


----------



## taurusmom05

Mytime...how exciting! Please keep us posted. How are you feeling today? 

Misslaroo- we have similar stories! Been trying 2.5 years actively and this will be my first cycle on clomid also! Good luck to you and welcome to the thread! 

Klouise- welcome! I hope your symptoms subside soon and turn into 2 beautiful lines on that test! When will you be testing??! Please keep us posted!!

Afm... this is cd27. Can't wait for af to arrive (sounds so weird to say that!!) So I can start my first cycle on clomid. Praying it does the trick for us! I have mild pcos, high testosterone, low thyroid levels...fx this is my last af for a while!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Buttercup- how many days til testing for you?!?!? I'm anxiously awaiting to see your results! I hope you can hear me chanting...bfp...bfp...BFP!! hehehe


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Buttercup- how many days til testing for you?!?!? I'm anxiously awaiting to see your results! I hope you can hear me chanting...bfp...bfp...BFP!! hehehe

Hi taurusmom!

I'm trying to hold out until af is missed but if I do, it'll be late next week, gosh that seems so far away!!:coffee:, Lol!! I'm chanting too,:thumbup:, Lol


----------



## klouise1993

taurusmom05 said:


> Mytime...how exciting! Please keep us posted. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Misslaroo- we have similar stories! Been trying 2.5 years actively and this will be my first cycle on clomid also! Good luck to you and welcome to the thread!
> 
> Klouise- welcome! I hope your symptoms subside soon and turn into 2 beautiful lines on that test! When will you be testing??! Please keep us posted!!
> 
> Afm... this is cd27. Can't wait for af to arrive (sounds so weird to say that!!) So I can start my first cycle on clomid. Praying it does the trick for us! I have mild pcos, high testosterone, low thyroid levels...fx this is my last af for a while!!

Hi Taurusmom 
Woke up this morning and actually was sick :( think my body is just starting to get used to something different again it always behaves horribly when trying something new :( 
Thank you and best of luck to you too and I don't want to jinx anything lol so I think I'm just going to see if AF arrives next time :)xx


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, mind if I join? A little about me...I'm 30, DF is 28. I came off bcp Apr 16, ovulated 30 days later. We dtd without contraception 1 time, 4-5 days before I ovulated, and were surprised to get a BFP. Unfortunately, my hcg never rose properly and I miscarried at 6 weeks. I had a normal length cycle for the first time in my life in July, but didn't ovulate. 2 months later I finally ovulated again, and we were actively TTC...BFN. So bc of my very long cycles and family history of severe endometriosis, my midwives have put me on clomid. Took my pills CD 4-8, and I'm currently on CD 14, which is day 2 of my expected ovulation window, with all negative opks. Also am having some mild spotting and watery bleeding off and on the past few days, which I also had throughout August, so I'm a little concerned about that. Has anyone else had that?


----------



## Buttercup77

drjo718 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? A little about me...I'm 30, DF is 28. I came off bcp Apr 16, ovulated 30 days later. We dtd without contraception 1 time, 4-5 days before I ovulated, and were surprised to get a BFP. Unfortunately, my hcg never rose properly and I miscarried at 6 weeks. I had a normal length cycle for the first time in my life in July, but didn't ovulate. 2 months later I finally ovulated again, and we were actively TTC...BFN. So bc of my very long cycles and family history of severe endometriosis, my midwives have put me on clomid. Took my pills CD 4-8, and I'm currently on CD 14, which is day 2 of my expected ovulation window, with all negative opks. Also am having some mild spotting and watery bleeding off and on the past few days, which I also had throughout August, so I'm a little concerned about that. Has anyone else had that?

Hi drjo718 and welcome!

Sorry for your loss, wishing you the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## MissLaroo

Took my first pill last night no real symptoms yet today. How's everyone else doing? What my friend told me who took clomid is that it will make you crazy moody.. Anyone experiencing that? Lol


----------



## MissLaroo

I mean side effects not symptoms


----------



## taurusmom05

I hope mine doesn't make me crazy moody! I feel like I'm moody enough as it is! Lol let me know if you experience any symptoms!

I'm still waiting on af to arrive...day 31 here and I'm typically 32 days in cycle length. Can't wait to get this next cycle going!! My metformin is still giving me tummy troubles. Bleh.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> I hope mine doesn't make me crazy moody! I feel like I'm moody enough as it is! Lol let me know if you experience any symptoms!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af to arrive...day 31 here and I'm typically 32 days in cycle length. Can't wait to get this next cycle going!! My metformin is still giving me tummy troubles. Bleh.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!

I know that feeling cause Clomid had me :wacko::wacko:, Lol. Hopefully you won't get too moody, Lol. And I have a hate/hate relationship with Metformin. :growlmad:

Hope af arrives soon you can get started and wishing lots of luck, hun!


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!

This is my 1st time taking clomid. I start tonight. Are any of you getting an IUI done as well?


----------



## Buttercup77

Piper183 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> This is my 1st time taking clomid. I start tonight. Are any of you getting an IUI done as well?

Hi Piper, welcome! :flower:

I just had a clomid cycle w/iui. Everything went smoothly.

Is this your 1st iui?


----------



## Piper183

If we decide to proceed, this cycle will be the 2nd iui. The 1st one was done way too early. However, since some ladies conceived using clomid alone, I'm not sure which way to go.


----------



## klouise1993

Hiya took my last pill on Sunday and the side effects are still here! Feeling incredibly sick and extremely over emotional! Been none stop crying for days now! The smallest things can set me off
it is starting to get annoying now but I suppose the things we have to go through ayy? Xx


----------



## drjo718

I'm on CD 19, took clomid CD 4-8. Still haven't ovulated :(


----------



## Amigone

Hi! This is my first clomid cycle too. A little scary to be playing with hormones (I've never even taking the birth control pill - unnecessary for my wife and I for obvious reasons) but getting through the anxiety. I'm naturally anxious anyways.

Everyone I know who was on clomid told me how awful it is. That I will be a weeping mess. That I will have mood swings and be mean to my wife. That I will have pain in my abdomen. This is day 2 of clomid (CD4 overall), and so far so good. 

When did you start to feel side effects, if at all? Because I'm not cranky or mean, my brain tells me it isn't working.


----------



## MrsLake2013

MrsLake2013 said:


> So i had my cd10 scan this morning. We could see quite a few very small follies and one which is 8mm with another 1-2 not far behind. I was so overwhelmed that this is actually happening and I'm on the way to my already loved baby I sat in the car and cried for 5 mins.
> Back in next Thursday for another scan. Fingers crossed were getting close to the 20mm mark!
> 
> The clomid this time has made me emotional. I'll get angry/grumpy/upset at the drop of a hat then 1 minute later like it never happened. I never had this last time, maybe due to a 20kg weightloss it might actually work this time!

Had my scan today and only two follicles at under 7mm. Got to wait another week for my next scan. If no progress we will be in talking to the specialist about going straight to 100mg without bringing on af.

Feeling quite deflated now...


----------



## Buttercup77

MissLaroo said:


> Took my first pill last night no real symptoms yet today. How's everyone else doing? What my friend told me who took clomid is that it will make you crazy moody.. Anyone experiencing that? Lol

Hi, 
I did have side effects but it effects everyone differently. I had headaches, hot flashes, acne and sore boobs. 

Good luck :)


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsLake2013 said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> So i had my cd10 scan this morning. We could see quite a few very small follies and one which is 8mm with another 1-2 not far behind. I was so overwhelmed that this is actually happening and I'm on the way to my already loved baby I sat in the car and cried for 5 mins.
> Back in next Thursday for another scan. Fingers crossed were getting close to the 20mm mark!
> 
> The clomid this time has made me emotional. I'll get angry/grumpy/upset at the drop of a hat then 1 minute later like it never happened. I never had this last time, maybe due to a 20kg weightloss it might actually work this time!
> 
> Had my scan today and only two follicles at under 7mm. Got to wait another week for my next scan. If no progress we will be in:flower: talking to the specialist about going straight to 100mg without bringing on af.
> 
> Feeling quite deflated now...Click to expand...

So sorry Hun, but don't give up, hoping your follies grow :flower:

Good luck!


----------



## taurusmom05

Keeping the positive vibes coming! Hoping your follies grow so you are one step closer to your new beautiful little one. Please keep us posted, mrslake!


----------



## taurusmom05

How is everyone else? Klouise? Amigone? Drjo?

When is everyone testing this time around? It won't be until mid November for me! I'm currently on cd5 and just took my first clomid this evening! So excited and oh so nervous :)


----------



## drjo718

I'm on CD 22 and I don't think I ovulated. Although I had almost positive opks on the 14th and close to it on the 13th, and I only test once a day. Maybe I missed the surge? I had blood work done yesterday to see if I ovulated but I won't get results back til Monday probably.


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!
I took my last clomid pill last night. Taking it at night seems best because I didn't experience any of the horrible side effects that I've read about. Now I wait to begin opks....:coffee:


----------



## taurusmom05

Exciting, piper!!! :) good luck this cycle! I am currently debating if I'm going to use opk's or not after my last pill. We are going to try to dtd every other day until bfp or af shows! But I love seeing those positive opks!!!! :) baby dust is on its way to you!


----------



## Amigone

I think I'm crazy because of it. I feel like because I'm stressed about it that I wrecked it all. But I don't know if I'm overreacting because I'm crazy or if the clomid is contributing because I finished the clomid yesterday and today I'm just a mess.


----------



## MissLaroo

Amigone said:


> I think I'm crazy because of it. I feel like because I'm stressed about it that I wrecked it all. But I don't know if I'm overreacting because I'm crazy or if the clomid is contributing because I finished the clomid yesterday and today I'm just a mess.

Sorry you are feeling so stressed Amigone I'm sure you didn't wreck anything. If you can find time maybe go get yourself a massage or something else to help you relax. Best wishes and baby :dust: 
to you!


----------



## MissLaroo

Hi ladies question so I'm on cd 13 and I think I should O either tomorrow or Wednesday should we BD for today tom and wed or do every other day? I have heard every other day is better to build up :spermy: but don't want to miss our window. Thoughts?


----------



## taurusmom05

Misslaroo has your DH had a SA? I would imagine if you know you are going to ovulate tomorrow via a surge or scans...Is fine to bd 3 days in a row...unless there is reason to believe his SA wasn't totally normal, then maybe stick to every other day. There are so many opinions on this...but I feel like the more in there, the better. Lol so go for it!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Today is day #4 of clomid for me. No side effects...just kind of hanging in there waiting for time to pass. Lol
How is everyone today?? I'm calculating I'll be testing again around 11/14...anyone else??


----------



## MissLaroo

Yes his SA was normal thanks!


----------



## Buttercup77

MissLaroo said:


> Hi ladies question so I'm on cd 13 and I think I should O either tomorrow or Wednesday should we BD for today tom and wed or do every other day? I have heard every other day is better to build up :spermy: but don't want to miss our window. Thoughts?

My RE says every other day, as its best to give :spermy: a chance to build back up. Good luck to you!


----------



## Piper183

taurusmom05 said:


> Today is day #4 of clomid for me. No side effects...just kind of hanging in there waiting for time to pass. Lol
> How is everyone today?? I'm calculating I'll be testing again around 11/14...anyone else??

I'll probably test a week before you will.:headspin:


----------



## drjo718

I ovulated! I ovulated! I didn't think I had (1st clomid cycle) bc I never got a positive OPK, but my midwife called and said my progesterone was 9, confirming ovulation! I'm thinking it occurred the 14th or 15th. Which means I'll be testing around the 28th. Yay!


----------



## taurusmom05

Woo hoo!!!! Congrats drjo!! Kmfx you caught the eggy!!! :)


----------



## MissLaroo

Congrats drjo that's awesome :smile: :dust:


----------



## Buttercup77

If I test it'll be somewhere around the 20th:flower:


----------



## Sunny27

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? This is my first cycle on clomid and we are hoping to schedule our first iui, if it does not fall on the weekend. I am currently on cd9 and I typically O on cd10 or cd11, not sure when I will O with clomid. I have been testing twice a day since cd7 and no positive as of yet. I am using the clearblue easy digital opk with the smiley face. I have notice a dark blue line and a light blue line on both days. I've heard that you can't tell by the lines but I have been looking on the net and saw some get a positive with one dark blue line and some with both lines. I am so anxious and just hoping things fall in line. The Mr. and I have been trying for over a year and a half now.


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome, Sunny! :)
We are cycle buddies! It is cd10 for me...I took clomid days 4-8. I've read numerous stories where women ovulated later on clomid. I'm sure you will get your positive very soon!
Why were you prescribed it? My doc thinks I'm not O'ing every month and when u do- it's not 'strong' enough. I do have mild pcos.
When is af due for you?? Maybe we can test together :)
Also, not sure about the opks! I have used those before...and it's been a long time since I've used any, period. Sorry I can't be of any help there! 
We are also LTTC! Dh and I have a 5 year old boy who was a delightful surprise...I had mirena put in at 5 weeks post partum...then had it removed 3.5 years ago to try for another with no luck! I just started getting real answers about my body and inferility in the past couple of months so I'm very new to all of this.


----------



## Sunny27

Hi Taurusmom05:wave:! My hubby has low motility. Since O has been delayed not sure when to expect AF so not sure when I will test. If this were an un-medicated cycle I would test around the 3rd of Nov.


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome Sunny!:flower:


----------



## Sunny27

Thanks Buttercup77!

Update- I did not get a positive opk so we will definitely not be able to get an iui this cycle:nope:. However, we will continue to bd and see what happens. Maybe the clomid alone will help :shrug:.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sunny...your positive opk is on its way! I've read many stories of women with shorter cycles. ..clomid makes them o later. I'm going to bet you get a positive within the next 5 days- :) sending you lots of positive vibes!

Afm...it's cd11. Just trucking along over this way. Lol dh and I are still bd'ing every other day. 
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies!! 

Hope everyone is doing well in their cycles!:)

-Sunny, don't count it out yet! I agree with Taurusmom.
-Taurusmom, keep up the good work:winkwink:

afm, doing ok, af is gone:happydance:will start BD'ing eod.

Have a wonderful weekend!! xo


----------



## Piper183

drjo718 said:


> I ovulated! I ovulated! I didn't think I had (1st clomid cycle) bc I never got a positive OPK, but my midwife called and said my progesterone was 9, confirming ovulation! I'm thinking it occurred the 14th or 15th. Which means I'll be testing around the 28th. Yay!




Sunny27 said:


> Thanks Buttercup77!
> 
> Update- I did not get a positive opk so we will definitely not be able to get an iui this cycle:nope:. However, we will continue to bd and see what happens. Maybe the clomid alone will help :shrug:.

Drjo---Congrats on confirming ovulation! Which day did you decide to have blood work done?

Sunny-- No iui for me this cycle either. Still checking for a + opk with clear blue digital also...definitely not happy about the expense of POAS :nope:


To All of You----Have a great weekend!!!:happydance:


----------



## drjo718

Piper183 said:


> Drjo---Congrats on confirming ovulation! Which day did you decide to have blood work done?

Thanks! They drew blood on CD21. By my best guess, I only ovulated 2-3 days before that, so I'm hoping my progesterone actually rose higher than 9. Last night I wiped and had some red mucusy bleeding once, then brown the next time, and nothing since. I have a 14 day LP so it's too early for AF unless I'm way off on dates.i didn't have any implantation bleeding my 1st pregnancy (m/c)... Hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo that is pretty exciting! I hope it's implantation and you will see a beautiful positive test very soon! What day do you plan on testing? ?


----------



## taurusmom05

I am currently cd12!! Ovulation is imminent, I think! Clomid says 5-10 days after my last pull and tomorrow is day 5. I am experiencing dull cramping today. Not really on one side or the other tho. Something is going on in there lol
Hope everyone has a great Saturday! So eager to see how many bfp's we get this cycle!


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> Drjo that is pretty exciting! I hope it's implantation and you will see a beautiful positive test very soon! What day do you plan on testing? ?

Thinking of testing tomorrow at 11/12dpo. I would like to wait longer, but I might need progesterone supplements and want to start them as soon as possible if I need to.


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo I think that's a smart idea! How does one know if they need progesterone? I'm nervous I might need it...wondering if I can just ask my dr. For it if I get a bfp!


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> Drjo I think that's a smart idea! How does one know if they need progesterone? I'm nervous I might need it...wondering if I can just ask my dr. For it if I get a bfp!

My midwife tests my progesterone with a blood draw the same time as the first hcg beta. Last pregnancy I was on the low end of normal and miscarried. Could be ununrelated but still not worth risking it.


----------



## Sunny27

Thanks ladies finally got my smiley today.


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo I absolutely agree. I think I'm going to ask my dr for it if I get my bfp!

Awesome sunny! Hope you catch the eggy!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Afm... it's cd13. I am so mad at myself but I caved and bought opks yesterday! I am going out of town on wed/Thursday of this week and was so worried about missing my prime time so I was *hoping* that if I saw a positive opk before I went I would feel more at ease. Wish me luck! Still cramping a bit...very dull but something is going on in there.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## Sunny27

My temp went up drastically this morning. Do you think I ovulate the same day I get a positive. Tested again this morning still positive but not as dark a line. Bd two days before positive opk and day of positive opk. Going to try today also but I really feel we may have missed the mark.


----------



## taurusmom05

Well you can ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive so it sounds to me like you definitely made the mark!!! Congrats!! Here's to catching the eggy!! :)



Sunny27 said:


> My temp went up drastically this morning. Do you think I ovulate the same day I get a positive. Tested again this morning still positive but not as dark a line. Bd two days before positive opk and day of positive opk. Going to try today also but I really feel we may have missed the mark.


----------



## drjo718

BFN for me today. 11/12 dpo I'm guessing.


----------



## Piper183

taurusmom05 said:


> Well you can ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive so it sounds to me like you definitely made the mark!!! Congrats!! Here's to catching the eggy!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny27 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went up drastically this morning. Do you think I ovulate the same day I get a positive. Tested again this morning still positive but not as dark a line. Bd two days before positive opk and day of positive opk. Going to try today also but I really feel we may have missed the mark.Click to expand...


Sunny---I agree with Taurusmom.




drjo718 said:


> BFN for me today. 11/12 dpo I'm guessing.

Sorry abt BFN...maybe you tested too early...


Afm---Got my  yesterday & a temp rise today. Hopeful that we caught the egg(s) & this cycle will be my 1st & last with clomid! :thumbup:


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo...so sorry about the bfn. Kmfx it's too early still...as it very well could be! Don't get discouraged just yet!

Piper- hooray!! I hope this is it for you! Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way :) enjoy the tww! Can't wait to join you!

Afm, still a crampy/dull achey feeling going on down there.no positive opk yet. In previous cycles (1.5 years ago) I would et positive opks for 3 days in a row...my first positive always came 13 days before my period began. Always. 3 days of positives seems off tho...can't wait to see if the metformin and the clomid change things up! Anywhere from cd16-20 I would get a positive...my cycle would range from 28-33 days. Feeling so hopeful this round!! Can't wait to see my positive opk so I can relax and visualize catching the eggy! :) happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Drjo...so sorry about the bfn. Kmfx it's too early still...as it very well could be! Don't get discouraged just yet!
> 
> Piper- hooray!! I hope this is it for you! Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way :) enjoy the tww! Can't wait to join you!
> 
> Afm, still a crampy/dull achey feeling going on down there.no positive opk yet. In previous cycles (1.5 years ago) I would et positive opks for 3 days in a row...my first positive always came 13 days before my period began. Always. 3 days of positives seems off tho...can't wait to see if the metformin and the clomid change things up! Anywhere from cd16-20 I would get a positive...my cycle would range from 28-33 days. Feeling so hopeful this round!! Can't wait to see my positive opk so I can relax and visualize catching the eggy! :) happy Sunday to all!

keeping my FX'd for you!!


----------



## Sunny27

3dpo today so officially in the tww.


----------



## Piper183

Sunny27 said:


> 3dpo today so officially in the tww.

Me too! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Alright sunny and piper! Can't wait to join you guys in the tww. I don't think I'll be far behind you :) cd15 here and I'm guessing I'll see a positive opk before too long! I go out of town tomorrow morning and won't be back until late the next day-- so in realllyyy hoping I don't get the positive opk friday. If tomorrow...that's fine because dh and I will bd before I go...Friday will just make me feel like I'm missing my window while gone! Hopefully bd'ing in the a.m. will be enough to hold me over! If this were someone else...I would be telling them to relax and that it would be enough. ..so why am I stressing? ! Crazy hormones. I've been emotional all day! Lol

Hope everyone is well. Can't wait to end the anticipation and be in the tww! :)


----------



## drjo718

14dpo today (I think) and waiting for AF. Tested yesterday and got a BFN. DF's sister died unexpectedly Friday morning, and he made a comment about one soul leaving so another could come into existence (if I were to be pregnant). He's not very religious so I was a little surprised he said that. Plus then I would have been due 3 days before the anniversary of my sister's death in July. Oh well


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- can I join you? I'm starting Clomid for the first time as soon as AF shows up. I had a positive OPK (a solid smiley on the Clear Blue dual indicator) 16 days ago, so she should be here soon! I've been spotting since Saturday.

I'm taking 50mg of Clomid from CD2-6 and I'll be getting a scan to check how things are going on CD12 or 13. I have PCOS and have been taking Metformin since March this year, which has brought back my periods, but I still have irregular cycles and a lot of spotting before AF comes. OH's sperm is great, so I'm hoping the Clomid does the trick!


----------



## LilRu

Hi ladies, can I join in? It's my 1st round of Clomid, TTC for 8 months, and no luck. Clomid CD 3-7, and I'm on CD 6 today. Feeling okay on it so far, just find myself a little more hungry...
Hopefully Clomid will work its magic on all of us.... Lot's of baby dust to everyone :dust:

drjo, I'm very sorry about your loss :(


----------



## MissLaroo

Hi guys 7dpo (According to calendar) I've had a few dull headaches and been tired, def felt cramps a few days around expected OD,but not much else. I took my 21day lab yesterday to see if I Od fx that I did. Welcome new ladies. So sorry about your Loss drjo that's a sweet sentiment your DF has hopeful you get a BFP that would be bittersweet. Anyone else having symptoms or side effects? headaches tired etc. I feel so normal it's kind of making me feel like This is not my month :cry:I thought according to my good friend who had clomid success I would have mood swings and feel a lot more side effects.


----------



## Fezzle

drjo- sorry about your loss. I feel like it would be extra amazing for us to have a baby (or two) now as we lost my grandma in Jan., and OH's father has terminal cancer and not much time left. It would give a boost to both our families.


----------



## Piper183

DrJo & Fezzle---:hug:


----------



## drjo718

Just talked to another of my midwives here at work (I'm a labor and delivery nurse) and she said that with a progesterone level of 9 I didn't have a good ovulation with the clomid if I did at all (didn't get a positive opk). Also said I could come in for blood work anytime and get provera if I don't bleed (had CD 21 blood drawn on the 17th, still no AF) and then take 100 mg of clomid next cycle.


----------



## Sunny27

Sorry for your loss DrJo and welcome to the new ladies. I am currently 5 dpo. I go for my day 21 testing on Monday. Not sure what to expect haven't really experienced any side affects from clomid. It makes me question if it worked.


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome fezzle and lilru!

I just got back from a work trip. Sorry I've been m.i.a. for a couple of days! Will do a proper update tomorrow :) hope all is well with you lovely ladies!


----------



## Fezzle

I took my first Clomid dose (50mg) this morning and have booked my scan for the evening of CD12. I'm feeling really optimistic!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi everyone,

I've been away for a bit and sad after my appt on Thursday. 

Today is cd12 and I feel about the same - not as sad, so I guess a wee bit better.

I noticed something this morning: I had a little stretchy ewcm so I guess I'm ovulating or about to start ovulating soon but my appt is on Sunday (cd14) for u/s and trigger that evening but my IUI won't happen before Tuesday. I am so confused. I hope the trigger shot doesn't through things off:wacko:

On Thursday I guess my follies weren't where the doctor wanted to be so he told me to come back on Sunday for another u/s. Last month I triggered on cd12 and IUI was on cd14. This month I'm a little behind. If all looks well on Sunday, I'll trigger on cd14 and IUI probably on cd16. Either way we're bd'ing eod.

Have a lovely day and best of luck to all!

Welcome back Taurusmom!:flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry drjo. I'm Kmfx for some good news soon. Is it possible you ovulated way late? I'm on cd18 and still no positive opk. In the past when I used opks I sometimes didn't receive a positive until cd20! So going in for a 21 day blood work would of course show that I had a very low progesterone level. Just a thought. Stay hopeful! *hugs*

Fezzle...that's great! I'm loving your positive energy! Please keep us updated on your happenings! :)

Buttercup - I totally feel good about your appt. Sunday. Those big follies are gonna be ripe and ready to go!! Can't wait to hear all about it :) 

Sunny- I worried about side effects too...but I have read many stories on here of women who expierenced none and got their bfp! Stay hopeful. Can't wait to see how your blood work goes!! Keep my posted my friend! 

Afm, started getting a bit if ewcm last night so dh and I made sure to bd! I have also been cramping and starting getting ovary pain on the right side. Still no positive opk but this mornings test did end up being a but darker than the others so maybe progression? I will test again later and of course tomorrow. It is cd18 for me. 10 days since my last clomid pill. Hoping I see my surge soon so we can bd and I can finally be in the tww!


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup and taurusmom- I hope you ovulate soon! Buttercup- I hope the timing works out with the trigger! It sounds like things are just delayed a bit. 

I'm having pinches and twinges in my right ovary area- I'm sure that can't be an egg already on CD2 on my first day of Clomid! I'm sure it's just some AF related cramping on the side. I think I'll start doing OPKs a few days after AF leaves just in case! Since I'm doing the Clear Blue study, I have loads of tests.


----------



## LilRu

Sunny27 said:


> Sorry for your loss DrJo and welcome to the new ladies. I am currently 5 dpo. I go for my day 21 testing on Monday. Not sure what to expect haven't really experienced any side affects from clomid. It makes me question if it worked.

No side effects so far for me either, and I'm usually very sensitive to meds. I'm on cd8, took my last pill yesterday. Only thing I notice, sorry if tmi, is clear discharge, I guess that's CM? Did you get that too?
GL with your 21s!:kiss:
:dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru- how are you today? I didn't really get side effects until recently. I've been very emotional/weepy for the past couple of days and I'm getting crampy! Started about 4-5 days after my last pill.
Can't wait until you are in the tww with me! Hopefully I'm in it soon, actually lol


----------



## Buttercup77

Fezzle said:


> Buttercup and taurusmom- I hope you ovulate soon! Buttercup- I hope the timing works out with the trigger! It sounds like things are just delayed a bit.
> 
> I'm having pinches and twinges in my right ovary area- I'm sure that can't be an egg already on CD2 on my first day of Clomid! I'm sure it's just some AF related cramping on the side. I think I'll start doing OPKs a few days after AF leaves just in case! Since I'm doing the Clear Blue study, I have loads of tests.

Hi Fezzle,

If I didn't say it before, Welcome!:flower:

I've in my own world and in a funk, lol. Today I've been feeling some pinches and twinges today too, so I'm thinking I might still have a chance this month.

I noticed we're around the same age:). I'm 36, turning 37 in December

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sunny27

No side effects so far for me either, and I'm usually very sensitive to meds. I'm on cd8, took my last pill yesterday. Only thing I notice, sorry if tmi, is clear discharge, I guess that's CM? Did you get that too?
GL with your 21s!:kiss:
:dust:[/QUOTE]

On cd7 I had ewcm, then on cd9 it was very watery. However by cd10 it was dry and seemed sticky. I ovulated on cd12 and it seemed watery.


----------



## Buttercup77

Sunny27 said:


> No side effects so far for me either, and I'm usually very sensitive to meds. I'm on cd8, took my last pill yesterday. Only thing I notice, sorry if tmi, is clear discharge, I guess that's CM? Did you get that too?
> GL with your 21s!:kiss:
> :dust:

On cd7 I had ewcm, then on cd9 it was very watery. However by cd10 it was dry and seemed sticky. I ovulated on cd12 and it seemed watery.[/QUOTE]

Are you having iui or timed? Yes, I had clear ewcm. Thanks you too!:flower:


----------



## drjo718

Taurus...I was thinking I must have ovulated closer to CD21, but I never got a positive OPK. Plus I should have had AF by now since my lp is 14 days.


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo that seems right to me and is exactly why your 21 day bloods were off. I'm struggling with this myself - it's cd19 and i got another near positive, but not all the way yet. Frustrating. It's been 11 days since my last pill and I've read that beyond 10 days, it's not considered a clomid induced ovulation. I don't know how true that is but im feeling discouraged today. Still have ewcm and right ovary pain.


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Lilru- how are you today? I didn't really get side effects until recently. I've been very emotional/weepy for the past couple of days and I'm getting crampy! Started about 4-5 days after my last pill.
> Can't wait until you are in the tww with me! Hopefully I'm in it soon, actually lol

I'm still good, not feeling any different. Had a heated conversation with my father in law, which is not like me. So maybe I'm a little on edge. Last pill for me was 2 days ago, I'm a little behind you. I'm not using opks or charting this month. Doctor said to DTD EOD after the last pill. My DH doesn't do well with pressure, and If I know when I'm about to O, I put can't help but put the pressure on...LOL... so we decide to go blindly and just BD EOD. AF for me is very regular, and I O on my own so, I suspect I will O on CD 13 or 14. Then the TWW!!! 
GL to you!! Thanks for being my buddy, girl xoxo
And how are you feeling? Did you chart or opk?
:dust: :yellow: :blue: :pink:
:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I want to start BDing EOD once I finish the last pill- I am just not sure what to expect this cycle so want to cover all our bases just in case. I hope OH is up for it! Though in the past we've started BDing around CD10 and then it would be ages before it seemed like I was going to ovulate, so hopefully it'll happen sooner too! AF is already almost gone despite being so heavy when she started on Thursday.


----------



## LilRu

I researched a little on how alcohol affects clomid. Some docs say a glass is ok. But I came across an interesting article on how clomid is processed through the liver, as is alcohol. Your liver will process the toxic alcohol first, then deactivating the effect of clomid. I wanted to share this thought. Because I usually have a glass of wine with my DH on our fri. date night. But I'm totally staying away this month. 

Any other healthy changes anybody wants to share?

(I tried giving up my 1 morning coffee, but it's so hard!, that might be next)


----------



## Sunny27

Are you having iui or timed? Yes, I had clear ewcm. Thanks you too!:flower:[/QUOTE]

We had planned on doing an iui but I ovulated over the weekend so we just timed. So if we don't get our positive this cycle hopefully we will be able to do our first iui this month. Are you having an iui or timed?


----------



## Piper183

Fezzle---I hope that you do ovulate sooner this cycle! If you're using opks, make sure that you wait 3 days after the last pill to avoid false positives. :nope:

TaurusMom-I hope that you ovulate this weekend! The ovary pain & ewcm are good signs! :thumbup:

Sunny---We are definitely cycle buddies!! Our temps are very similar!!! It would be awesome to get BFPs together! :hugs:

LilRu---I ovulate on my own also but the clomid delayed my ovulation by a day or so. Not complaining because I believe the extra time was good for my eggs. :wohoo:


AFM---Took my progesterone test yesterday on CD 20. Expecting good numbers next week! Enjoy your weekend Ladies!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the tip, Piper! I'll take my last pill on Tuesday, so I'll start the OPKs on Friday, which is hopefully when OH and I are going away for the weekend (unless something happens with his dad).


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru... I am using opks. Have not had a positive yet but I've been having 'near' positives for 2 days. I am 11 days past my last pill so I'm not sure what's going on. This is what happened to me long ago when I used opks (no clomid tho) so I'm wondering if the clomid even worked for me. I used to get near positives then finally a big mega positive...and it would stay that way for 3 days in a row. I guess we shall see!


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Lilru... I am using opks. Have not had a positive yet but I've been having 'near' positives for 2 days. I am 11 days past my last pill so I'm not sure what's going on. This is what happened to me long ago when I used opks (no clomid tho) so I'm wondering if the clomid even worked for me. I used to get near positives then finally a big mega positive...and it would stay that way for 3 days in a row. I guess we shall see!

Taurus, funny you mention that, because that's what happened to me last cycle. I know I ovulated though, bc I had a u/s and the egg was ready to pop as my dr. put it. My opk was nearly+, then + for 3 days too. (the last day was 4 days after my u/s) My doc told me to stop using opks months ago, obviously I didn't listen, he said "they don't work" not sure what that means. I used them last mo bc I had a few left. They only stress me out, so never again for me. Not knocking the opk, I'm sure they are great for other cases. :)

What I read somewhere is that the opk catches the surge and fall of LH, so once you get a +, you shouldn't test anymore bc any + after that is just the fall of LH. Expect your o 12-36 hrs after your 1st +, is what I understand from the internet. 
My fs also doesn't want us to wait until we expect to O to DTD. He wants us BDing EOD the entire cycle after the last pill. 

I wouldn't stress that you didn't O...the opk is picking up something, so you must have had a surge or are about to. Maybe you O'd earlier that expected and what you are picking up is the aftermath of the LH surge? Keep BD'ing, regardless, you never know... Keep me updated :)
(sorry for the long post )
:hug:


----------



## LilRu

a1028 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you could help me. Fiance and I have been TTC since august.. nothing yet. I started taking folic acid on October 14th. Ovulated October 16th-22nd after a period that was 6 days late. and on that period It was very light.
> on the 23rd I started spotting. thought it was implantation bleeding. took a test 5 days later, and neg. then on the 29th fiancé and I had sex and I noticed I was spotting (A really small amount of blood. almost just pink discharge) it has happened twice since. Also, it is not rough sex at all. I checked my cervix today and it was way higher than usual. and softer. it almost blended in with the walls. period is due is 3 days but don't feel anything besides mild back pain. tested again today still neg. haven't really been hungry like I usually am when period is due.. Opinions

I would wait to test again when AF is late. Hope you get a BFP...that may have been implantation bleeding, sounds hopeful. :)
:kiss:


----------



## Fezzle

a1028 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you could help me. Fiance and I have been TTC since august.. nothing yet. I started taking folic acid on October 14th. Ovulated October 16th-22nd after a period that was 6 days late. and on that period It was very light.
> on the 23rd I started spotting. thought it was implantation bleeding. took a test 5 days later, and neg. then on the 29th fiancé and I had sex and I noticed I was spotting (A really small amount of blood. almost just pink discharge) it has happened twice since. Also, it is not rough sex at all. I checked my cervix today and it was way higher than usual. and softer. it almost blended in with the walls. period is due is 3 days but don't feel anything besides mild back pain. tested again today still neg. haven't really been hungry like I usually am when period is due.. Opinions

Good luck for testing when your period is due. I don't know if you've seen a Dr yet, but if these sorts of cycles continue, it might be a good idea even though you haven't been trying long yet. I had cycles like that- light periods, late periods, spotting- and I wasn't ovulating, even though I'd have the CM and cervix changes, ovary pains and even some convincing looking temperature shifts. They can do blood tests to see if you've ovulated based on your progesterone. Do you do OPKs or temp now? Were you on the pill before TTC?


----------



## a1028

I check Temp.. its has gone from 96 to almost 99! Crossing my fingers that the change is good.. but I tried BC pills for a week when I was 17.. but they made me sick to my stomach. haven't used BC since.


----------



## a1028

Fezzle said:


> a1028 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if you could help me. Fiance and I have been TTC since august.. nothing yet. I started taking folic acid on October 14th. Ovulated October 16th-22nd after a period that was 6 days late. and on that period It was very light.
> on the 23rd I started spotting. thought it was implantation bleeding. took a test 5 days later, and neg. then on the 29th fiancé and I had sex and I noticed I was spotting (A really small amount of blood. almost just pink discharge) it has happened twice since. Also, it is not rough sex at all. I checked my cervix today and it was way higher than usual. and softer. it almost blended in with the walls. period is due is 3 days but don't feel anything besides mild back pain. tested again today still neg. haven't really been hungry like I usually am when period is due.. Opinions
> 
> Good luck for testing when your period is due. I don't know if you've seen a Dr yet, but if these sorts of cycles continue, it might be a good idea even though you haven't been trying long yet. I had cycles like that- light periods, late periods, spotting- and I wasn't ovulating, even though I'd have the CM and cervix changes, ovary pains and even some convincing looking temperature shifts. They can do blood tests to see if you've ovulated based on your progesterone. Do you do OPKs or temp now? Were you on the pill before TTC?Click to expand...



also. Seeing a doctor Monday to see whats going on! Wishing that he will do a blood test and tell me some good news!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru...Thank you so much. I tested again today at cd20 and still no positive. I've been testing twice a day so surely I didn't miss it? I don't know but I'm starting to feel a tad defeated. I've never gotten a positive later than cd20...plus I've been having ewcm, more than ever, the past 3 days...and last night and today my uterus and ovaries are so sore. Hoping I get it tomorrow. I have a dr. Appt. And I want to ask her questions! Idk if I should even attempt to do a 21 bloods while there.


----------



## taurusmom05

Here is my progression on opks. I tested twice a day except for cd16 and Cd 17...which I only tested once in the a.m. because I was gone for a work trip. Cd 17 is missing because I was out of town-- but it looked the same as cd16.
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/UNxQ7V.jpg


----------



## Piper183

TaurusMom--When you go to the Dr., can you request an ultrasound to see whether or not you have any follicles? I don't remember if you temp or not but taking a look at your ovaries should definitely give you some definite information.


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Here is my progression on opks. I tested twice a day except for cd16 and Cd 17...which I only tested once in the a.m. because I was gone for a work trip. Cd 17 is missing because I was out of town-- but it looked the same as cd16.
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/UNxQ7V.jpg

CD 20 are pretty dark...I'm certainly not an expert, but may that can count as (+)? If you're not doing IUI, I would definitely get the BD going. Let me know what your Dr. says about the opks, I'm wondering if she feels the same as my dr. does. 
Also, I agree with Piper, if it's really stressing you out, insist on a u/s...Stressing can delay your O. 

:dust: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> Here is my progression on opks. I tested twice a day except for cd16 and Cd 17...which I only tested once in the a.m. because I was gone for a work trip. Cd 17 is missing because I was out of town-- but it looked the same as cd16.
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/UNxQ7V.jpg

I would say your positive is CD 18!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you guys. I can't wait to talk to my dr. Tomorrow!! I have had very clear positives in the past and I just don't feel I've seen one yet. Hopefully the test in the morning shows me one. Do you think it would still be a clomid induced ovulation that late? I have always gotten a positive opk 13 days before my next af...getting my positive tomorrow would mean a 33 day cycle for me...which is not unheard of. I guess I just thought I would I within 5-10 days of my last pill.


----------



## Buttercup77

taurusmom05 said:


> Thank you guys. I can't wait to talk to my dr. Tomorrow!! I have had very clear positives in the past and I just don't feel I've seen one yet. Hopefully the test in the morning shows me one. Do you think it would still be a clomid induced ovulation that late? I have always gotten a positive opk 13 days before my next af...getting my positive tomorrow would mean a 33 day cycle for me...which is not unheard of. I guess I just thought I would I within 5-10 days of my last pill.

Thinking of you and hoping your appointment goes well today. :flower:


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Thank you guys. I can't wait to talk to my dr. Tomorrow!! I have had very clear positives in the past and I just don't feel I've seen one yet. Hopefully the test in the morning shows me one. Do you think it would still be a clomid induced ovulation that late? I have always gotten a positive opk 13 days before my next af...getting my positive tomorrow would mean a 33 day cycle for me...which is not unheard of. I guess I just thought I would I within 5-10 days of my last pill.

I don't know the answer to that...If clomid extended your cycle to 33 days, I guess there is nothing wrong with that though. Maybe your eggs needed a little more time to get nice and healthy before releasing...does that make sense? Still curious to know what the doc says! 
:dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello, all. Dr. Wanted to go ahead and do my day 21 bloods and said she would call me with results tomorrow. She said if my opk's are correct- she will promptly order me 100mg of clinic for next cycle.
I told her...days 17, 18, 19 I had tons of ewcm and 19 & 20 I had uterine cramps/sore ovaries, which she felt was very promising. Her office isn't really set up to monitor cloud cycles, although they do ultrasound. She said if I don't o on 100mg or 150mg, she would refer me to the best FS she knows. Hopefully I am good on 50mg. I mean...my cycles are 28-33 days each cycle...from what I know I'm ovulating but not 'strong enough' idk! Hopefully I'll have more details tomorrow!


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello, all. Dr. Wanted to go ahead and do my day 21 bloods and said she would call me with results tomorrow. She said if my opk's are correct- she will promptly order me 100mg of clinic for next cycle.
> I told her...days 17, 18, 19 I had tons of ewcm and 19 & 20 I had uterine cramps/sore ovaries, which she felt was very promising. Her office isn't really set up to monitor cloud cycles, although they do ultrasound. She said if I don't o on 100mg or 150mg, she would refer me to the best FS she knows. Hopefully I am good on 50mg. I mean...my cycles are 28-33 days each cycle...from what I know I'm ovulating but not 'strong enough' idk! Hopefully I'll have more details tomorrow!

FX your results come back great.... Sounds promising :kiss:


----------



## Sunny27

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello, all. Dr. Wanted to go ahead and do my day 21 bloods and said she would call me with results tomorrow. She said if my opk's are correct- she will promptly order me 100mg of clinic for next cycle.
> I told her...days 17, 18, 19 I had tons of ewcm and 19 & 20 I had uterine cramps/sore ovaries, which she felt was very promising. Her office isn't really set up to monitor cloud cycles, although they do ultrasound. She said if I don't o on 100mg or 150mg, she would refer me to the best FS she knows. Hopefully I am good on 50mg. I mean...my cycles are 28-33 days each cycle...from what I know I'm ovulating but not 'strong enough' idk! Hopefully I'll have more details tomorrow!

FX your results come back great... AFM I am schedule to have my day 21 test in an hour. Hopefully we both get great news tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hey All,

Haven't been around much, but it feels like i've spent most of the last month at the fertility clinic!

Today is CD36 and I will be triggering tonight. Had a lovely 19mm follicle yesterday morning with a 10mm thick lining.

This will be my first confirmed ovulation in 4 years! Blood test is booked for 21st Nov - but I'm sure i'll POAS before then!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, lilru!!!! :) will keep u posted. I appreciate you! What's new your way??

Sunny- awesome!! We really are super close as far as our cycles go. How long are yours usually? Let me know how it goes.

Mrslake- wahoo on o'ing!! Congrats! The 21st seems too far! I can't wait for you to test!! kmfx for you! :) :)


----------



## LilRu

Taurus, Thanks! AFM, I'm on CD11, felt a little twinging in the ovary area this morning. Really been focusing mostly on staying healthy. Had a fresh green juice this morning and yoga. I hope to keep it up through the tww, and not get stressed out this month. And I am proud of myself, we went out this weekend and I stuck to my hot tea, no alcohol. My Dr. didn't order bloods this cycle, maybe bc I already o... Staying hopeful and I really wish we both get BFP's and are bump buddies :) :dust:

MrsLake, that's awesome news! It sounds promising...FX for a BFP


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru yes I would love to be bump buddies! I hope these next couple of weeks go by quickly for us.I planned on testing nov. 15th but now I'm totally clueless- I imagine I'll decide tomorrow after I talk to the doc about my day 21 results. 
Nice job on sticking to just tea! I wish others knew how much of a commitment ttc is in many aspects of life. It's the little things! :)
I'm out of opks...think I should get more!? My ewcm has dried up...it's still stretchy but getting stickier now. Nothing like it was.


----------



## Piper183

Hi Everyone!

Got my progesterone results back today.....41.2!!!!! Wow clomid!!! \\:D/


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Lilru yes I would love to be bump buddies! I hope these next couple of weeks go by quickly for us.I planned on testing nov. 15th but now I'm totally clueless- I imagine I'll decide tomorrow after I talk to the doc about my day 21 results.
> Nice job on sticking to just tea! I wish others knew how much of a commitment ttc is in many aspects of life. It's the little things! :)
> I'm out of opks...think I should get more!? My ewcm has dried up...it's still stretchy but getting stickier now. Nothing like it was.

I know, I went in thinking it would take us about 3 months. Don't know why I had that time frame in mind. My DH is 15 yrs older than me, he's 48. So that's why my dr. put me on clomid at 6mos ttc. Hopefully I give my DH a better chance & pop out an extra egg this cycle. My dr. said we should try this before putting my DH through a dreaded SA...lol. 

I wouldn't buy more opks if I were you. All your signs seem like you o'd already. I would keep BD'ing, just in case though!


----------



## taurusmom05

Alright piper! Woo hoo!!!!!!! Can't wait for you to test now! How many days until testing day? Congrats! I am so eager to get my results tomorrow!!


----------



## taurusmom05

You're right, lilru...I'm not going to spend any more $$ on opks this month. Dh and I have bd'd once a day for the past 5 days! Lol I should be covered if we stick to at least once a day for the next several days.

Is your Dh dreading the sa? I finally had mine go. It was nerve racking! If yours doesn't have to...I wouldn't put him thru it either. 
I remember the day I had my Mirena taken out...I was so excited because they told me so many women are super fertile right after removal and I'd probably be seeing them the following month. Psh! What I thought would take 3-4 months is now 3 years. Lol I love chatting with other women like you who share this journey with me tho. Gives me hope to hear the stories and know my bfp is coming soon. 
How long are your cycles usually? Like I said I'll be testing around nov. 15th if I can make it. That's the day af is due for me if I have my usual 32 day cycle.


----------



## Piper183

taurusmom05 said:


> Alright piper! Woo hoo!!!!!!! Can't wait for you to test now! How many days until testing day? Congrats! I am so eager to get my results tomorrow!!


I'm looking forward to seeing a BFP this weekend!


----------



## taurusmom05

Piper that is so super exciting! I've got everything crossed for you! Aahhhhh :)


----------



## Amigone

Waiting waiting waiting. This process is mostly waiting, isn't it?

I'm not good at waiting. 

:coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Great result, Piper!

In my opinion, a SA is way less of a hardship than taking Clomid, especially if you have any side effects from it! My OH just made a deposit in a cup and I took it to the hospital. I think it would make sense to make sure the sperm is good before trying Clomid, but I guess that's more so in a case where you're relying on Clomid to ovulate so only have so many chances. 

I took my last dose today, and will start doing OPKs and BDing on Friday!


----------



## taurusmom05

Just a quick update : my dr. called! My last unmedicated cycle, 21 day blood came back a 7. This time, 21 day blood came back at 17. Not where I want to be, but the clomid did help. She said it wasn't great but she believes I ovulated. I'm hoping my 21 day blood was lower because I feel I ovulated closer to day 18-19. She said if I'm not pregnant this cycle, she will keep me on the 50mg. She also expects improvement as I continue taking metformin.


----------



## Sunny27

Yay Piper. I hope my results are as good. Still waiting in my Dr. to call.
Taurusmom my cycles are around 24 to 25 days.


----------



## Sunny27

Well just got the call from my Dr. She said I will get my results on tomorrow because I came in late in the evening. So here's to waiting another day.


----------



## Piper183

taurusmom05 said:


> Just a quick update : my dr. called! My last unmedicated cycle, 21 day blood came back a 7. This time, 21 day blood came back at 17. Not where I want to be, but the clomid did help. She said it wasn't great but she believes I ovulated. I'm hoping my 21 day blood was lower because I feel I ovulated closer to day 18-19. She said if I'm not pregnant this cycle, she will keep me on the 50mg. She also expects improvement as I continue taking metformin.


Even though, the numbers aren't where you want to be, it's good that clomid did work for you & the pregnant possibility remains!




Sunny27 said:


> Well just got the call from my Dr. She said I will get my results on tomorrow because I came in late in the evening. So here's to waiting another day.


Aww Sunny! Sometimes it seems that waiting NEVER ends! However, I'll be waiting too....to hear your results!:thumbup:


----------



## LilRu

Taurus, good to hear your results. They are quite a bit higher than last month, so that is good, and with all that BD'ing, if you ovulated, you have a real good chance! FX this is your month :dust:

Fezzle, I know, if I was a guy I would not be hesitant at all to take a SA... But, my DH is convinced he is "fine"! Meanwhile, I go thru every test possible to prove I'm fine on my end... He's going to have to do it next month if my clomid attempt doesn't work though.


----------



## Fezzle

My DH was paranoid before we even started TTC that there was a problem with his sperm- not that he'd ever TTC before, so he really had no reason to think that other than he's just a worrier. As it turns out, his sperm is great, so no reason to worry!

taurusmom- I'm glad it looks like you ovulated!


----------



## Piper183

Great news Fezzle!


----------



## LilRu

Fezzle, your DH sounds very sweet. And that's good news that his little swimmers are healthy :) GL

Taurus, I didn't answer your question, My cycles are 26-27 days. AF is due on the 19th. I would like to wait to test, but I know myself and will probably test early. 

AFM, CD11 I started getting right ovary pain late at night throughout the night. It actually kept me up. And I had it a little bit yesterday morning CD12. It totally went away except for slight twinges which are normal for me around this time. 
Does anyone have any idea if the sharp ovary pains come before, during or after ovulation?


----------



## Sunny27

Finally got my cd21 results..... Soooooo I did ovulate, Yay:happydance:!!!! My levels were 18.03 ng/mL = 57.34 nmol/L.


----------



## MrsLake2013

After my trigger at 6pm 4th November, I should have ovulated by now! Right on track with my temp jump this morning.

Pregnyl has caused alot of cramps! I've been cramping since 2 hours after the injection. Also quite a few headaches as well. And for something I wasn't expecting, I was sick this morning after getting to work.
I'll have my next injection Sunday night and in for a blood test Monday morning, another injection Wednesday night with another blood test either Wednesday morning/Thursday night then a week to wait until my official pregnancy blood test.

The next two weeks is going to be the death of me!

Fx'd for everyone here!


----------



## taurusmom05

Those are great results, sunny! Congrats! Fx this is your month!!! :) here's to symptom spotting with me the next 2 weeks. Hehe

Mrslake- u have a very exciting journey ahead of you! I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear about the bfp that will come soon! Hope the side effects calm down, soon as well :)

Lilru...I'm not sure about the ovary pain for everyone- I've heard it varies. But for myself...I'm pretty certain mine were right before. If I don't get my bfp this cycle I will temp next one to confirm.
I had the pain, then 24 hours later my ewcm was dried up.

Afm...I'm roughly 4/5dpo. Definitely testing on the 15th when af is due. Still have a weird feeling in my right ovary. Pressure like. I used to feel it closer to when my period would arrive- got an ultrasound to see a cyst. A normal one- nothing to be alarmed about. Weird to be feeling it at this time in my cycle but I'll take it as a good thing! All changes mean the clomid is making some sort of difference. 
Hope all are well :)


----------



## Piper183

Sunny-- Wonderful news! Your chart is still looking great! When are you testing?

MrsLake---Why are you taking so many injections? I thought that a trigger shot is a one time thing?

To EOE-- Keep calm & carry on! :flower:


----------



## MrsLake2013

Piper183 said:


> MrsLake---Why are you taking so many injections? I thought that a trigger shot is a one time thing?

The initial 5000ml was to trigger. The next two 1500ml are to make my body think I'm pregnant and to produce progesterone to sustain. Anything to make a bean stick!


----------



## LilRu

Taurus, Stay positive during this tww! FX you get amazing news on the 15th. I'm hoping the pain I felt was the day before I o'd. I think I'm feeling the same pressure you are. It almost feels like I'm about to start my period. And I feel a bit swollen or bloated, like when I get a cyst. 

MrsLake, FX your efforts this cycle turn into a BFP! Sounds like you have been through quite a bit with all the injections, but it will all pay off :)

AFM, staying hopeful! my clomid side effects have been minimal, no complaints over here. TTW for me starts tomorrow. We have one more BD session today before my fertile window closes. (So I believe) Trying to focus more on staying healthy, working out, and eating well (still haven't had a glass of wine, even though I almost caved in the other night at dinner, but I didn't)...During ttw, my goal is to do something positive whenever I start feeling the urge to test early or obsess over symptoms. Lets see if my plan helps me get through the next couple weeks :)


----------



## Sunny27

I'm trying to wait until Monday. The day after I expect AF. As for my chart I've heard clomid could cause higher Temps so I'm trying not to put too much hope in it and I haven't been getting the best rest at night. I wake up once around 1 or 2 thinking it's time to take my temp.


----------



## Piper183

Sunny27 said:


> I'm trying to wait until Monday. The day after I expect AF. As for my chart I've heard clomid could cause higher Temps so I'm trying not to put too much hope in it and I haven't been getting the best rest at night. I wake up once around 1 or 2 thinking it's time to take my temp.


Sunny-- I have done the same thing!! :haha: I didn't know clomid affect your post O temps as well. Are you having any AF type symptoms?

LilRu--Glad that you were able to avoid the clomid 'horror effects'. I didn't experience them either.

MrsLake---Thanks for the explanation!

Buttercup & drjo---How are you?


----------



## Sunny27

The only symptom I have is sore breast.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, lilru. Crazy how similar we are!! Can't wait for you to join me in the tww. I love your idea of trying to do something positive when you want to test. I've already thought about buying Internet cheapies so I can test whenever and feel OK with it. Lol I'm so weak!! Haha

Hi sunny! I haven't been sleeping well either. Your chart looks fab! ! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Would love to get some bfps on our board here :) you must update as soon as you know something! ! Dust to you!!

I am experiencing clomid side affects in my tww that I have read about in many places. Sore bbs, cramps, moodiness. All pregnancy-ish symptoms but I know they are from the clomid. I won't complain because I'm glad the clomid has done something for me! :)


----------



## LilRu

Feeling extremely bloated and crampy!! Anyone else?


----------



## MrsLake2013

I've been crampy and bloated since Tuesday after my first injection. 
Had my second temp rise today so thinking I'm officially 2dpo!


----------



## drjo718

Piper183 said:


> Buttercup & drjo---How are you?

Thanks for asking! I'm on CD 42 with no sign of AF. Even though my 21 day progesterone was 9, I don't think I actually ovulated...maybe an empty follicle burst? I have no idea. But every time I've ovulated in the past, I've had a period 14 days later. I'm having a quant and progesterone drawn on Tuesday to start provera and then 100 mg of clomid when AF arrives.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? My obgyn decided to skip clomid and go right to femara, he told me he sees better results that way. I have pcos, and we have been trying for almost a year. It is very frustrating. I am currently on cd70..... He also prescribed me a dose of Provera to kick start AF.


----------



## taurusmom05

Drjo, I am so sorry :( boo! Have you taken another pregnancy test?? I'm sending you positive vibes! If af arrives...I certainly hope it's your last for at least 9 months. Keep us posted on your progesterone results.

Welcome miskas! :) I don't know the difference between clomid and femara but congrats on taking the next step to get your beautiful bfp. Hopefully the provera does it's job quickly so you can get started!

Afm...nothing new. Feeling crampy this morning. Roughly 6/7dpo today.


----------



## Sunny27

My temp plummeted today, so AF should be here Saturday or Sunday as expected. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sunny27

Okay ladies I have charting questions. I have been waking at different times so I have been using a bbt adjuster online. My previous chart with the bbt adjusted shows a temp drop today. However, I went back and changed all my temps and times to the actual time it was taken. Which method do you think I should use?


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> Drjo, I am so sorry :( boo! Have you taken another pregnancy test?? I'm sending you positive vibes! If af arrives...I certainly hope it's your last for at least 9 months. Keep us posted on your progesterone results.

Thanks! I tested for about a week with all negatives and gave up. Might test again in a couple days just to see. I'll let you know!


----------



## LilRu

drjo718 said:


> Piper183 said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup & drjo---How are you?
> 
> Thanks for asking! I'm on CD 42 with no sign of AF. Even though my 21 day progesterone was 9, I don't think I actually ovulated...maybe an empty follicle burst? I have no idea. But every time I've ovulated in the past, I've had a period 14 days later. I'm having a quant and progesterone drawn on Tuesday to start provera and then 100 mg of clomid when AF arrives.Click to expand...

If you haven't taken a hpt in a while, maybe try again? I know the false hope and seeing another (-) always stinks, but if your prog was 9, and no af in sight, maybe you will have a good surprise!! FX you do:kiss::dust::shrug:


----------



## LilRu

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? My obgyn decided to skip clomid and go right to femara, he told me he sees better results that way. I have pcos, and we have been trying for almost a year. It is very frustrating. I am currently on cd70..... He also prescribed me a dose of Provera to kick start AF.

Is this going to be your 1st cycle on Femera? FX it works for you right away!!! When do u start the provera? :dust:


----------



## LilRu

Hi ladies, glad to hear a few of us are in the tww. I think I'm officially there. My DH and I were both not feeling well last night, but we sucked it up and DTD anyway. After much contemplation, lol! My cramping and bloating was so bad the last thing I felt like doing was that. But it was CD 14 and that's usually when I o, so I'm glad we didn't miss a day. 
Feeling a lot better this morning. Not sure if the bloating was from Clomid or just ate something that gave me gas. Sorry if tmi...

Well, I'm really looking forward to seeing some BFP's soon from this group of amazing women!!! Hopefully we can continue this thread in the pg forum real soon... GL and many Blessings to everyone. Enjoy your weekend and do something special for yourself xoxo
:dust: :yellow: 
:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Piper183

Sunny27 said:


> Okay ladies I have charting questions. I have been waking at different times so I have been using a bbt adjuster online. My previous chart with the bbt adjusted shows a temp drop today. However, I went back and changed all my temps and times to the actual time it was taken. Which method do you think I should use?

Sorry about the temp drop.... I would definitely record temps with the actual times taken.


----------



## Sunny27

AF should be here tomorrow unless clomid lengthens my luteal phase. I had a temp drop today still above cover line but expecting another drop tomorrow. If AF does not show by Sunday I will test. Has clomid lengthened anyone else's luteal phase?


----------



## LilRu

Sunny27 said:


> AF should be here tomorrow unless clomid lengthens my luteal phase. I had a temp drop today still above cover line but expecting another drop tomorrow. If AF does not show by Sunday I will test. Has clomid lengthened anyone else's luteal phase?

Sunny, it didn't drop very much today. I wouldn't take that as a sign of af just yet. Fx the witch stay far away and u get a BFP on Sunday!!! keep us posted 
:hug:


----------



## Miskas mommy

I am supposed to start it tomorrow.. I am now hesitant to start it, as we have tickets to a huge concert we have been dying to go to in August, and if it works the first try, we would be due around the date of the concert, as close as i can figure, I realize that sounds crazy! Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but conception this month makes an august due date right?




LilRu said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? My obgyn decided to skip clomid and go right to femara, he told me he sees better results that way. I have pcos, and we have been trying for almost a year. It is very frustrating. I am currently on cd70..... He also prescribed me a dose of Provera to kick start AF.
> 
> Is this going to be your 1st cycle on Femera? FX it works for you right away!!! When do u start the provera? :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## LilRu

Miskas mommy said:


> I am supposed to start it tomorrow.. I am now hesitant to start it, as we have tickets to a huge concert we have been dying to go to in August, and if it works the first try, we would be due around the date of the concert, as close as i can figure, I realize that sounds crazy! Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but conception this month makes an august due date right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilRu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? My obgyn decided to skip clomid and go right to femara, he told me he sees better results that way. I have pcos, and we have been trying for almost a year. It is very frustrating. I am currently on cd70..... He also prescribed me a dose of Provera to kick start AF.
> 
> Is this going to be your 1st cycle on Femera? FX it works for you right away!!! When do u start the provera? :dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Use this due date calculator:

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

It also maps out all the milestones by date, so you will know what to expect and when..


----------



## Amigone

I am still here! 13dpiui, CD28. My period is due tomorrow, and I haven't had my monthly meltdown which often happens before my period. 

My clinic said NOT TO TEST UNTIL 18DPIUI which I guess is because they want to make sure the HCG from the trigger was out of my system. 

This is me trying very hard to be a good girl and not test, or analyze all the stuff going on in my belly or on my face or in my breasts. This is me being positive and optimistic but not getting my hopes up so I can skip the devastation like the last times we TTC. 

I am slowly going crazy, 123456 switch!


----------



## Sunny27

Lilru thanks for the encouragement but my temp is continuing to decline. AF is around the corner so I am pumping myself up for the next cycle that we hopefully can do our first iui.


----------



## drjo718

Decided to test today at CD43. BFN as expected. Still havent had a positive opk. Now just waiting for blood work Tuesday to start provera.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey sunny! Your temp is still above cover! :) how are you doing today?

Drjo...I'm so sorry. If nothing else ..I hope the Provera works quickly so next cycle can be yours! I always think...every cycle I get a bfn is just one more cycle closer to my bfp!!

Amigone-- oh man...18dpiui?! I don't know that I could resist!! How are you feeling??

Miskas- what did you decide to do? Wait or start? I don't think it sounds silly...I think we should do what's most comfortable for us and what we think is the right thing for ourselves ! Keep us posted!

Lilru- what's new your way?

Afm...not much here. Just waiting around another week to test. Af due anywhere from 2-6 days from now. Typically my LP was only 11 or 12 days and I'm not sure how clomid may have affected it...and since I don't feel like I saw a blaring positive opk I'm not sure when I will be due for af! It's cd27 for me right now...I'm thinking I ovulated around 18-19...simply because that's when my opks looked most positive and ewcm just barely started on cd17 in the evening but got majorly abundant cd18-19.
How do you guys feel about the timing of o once you see ewcm?


----------



## Lady_Luv

taurusmom05 said:


> Hey sunny! Your temp is still above cover! :) how are you doing today?
> 
> Drjo...I'm so sorry. If nothing else ..I hope the Provera works quickly so next cycle can be yours! I always think...every cycle I get a bfn is just one more cycle closer to my bfp!!
> 
> Amigone-- oh man...18dpiui?! I don't know that I could resist!! How are you feeling??
> 
> Miskas- what did you decide to do? Wait or start? I don't think it sounds silly...I think we should do what's most comfortable for us and what we think is the right thing for ourselves ! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Lilru- what's new your way?
> 
> Afm...not much here. Just waiting around another week to test. Af due anywhere from 2-6 days from now. Typically my LP was only 11 or 12 days and I'm not sure how clomid may have affected it...and since I don't feel like I saw a blaring positive opk I'm not sure when I will be due for af! It's cd27 for me right now...I'm thinking I ovulated around 18-19...simply because that's when my opks looked most positive and ewcm just barely started on cd17 in the evening but got majorly abundant cd18-19.
> How do you guys feel about the timing of o once you see ewcm?

Hi Taurus,

Usually once I see the EWCM I ovulate within the next couple of days, but everyone is different.


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> How do you guys feel about the timing of o once you see ewcm?

I usually see about 5 days of EWCM before o.


----------



## Amigone

I woke up this morning to some EWCM. I was scared it was my period, but it wasn't. Usually I get quite dry before I bleed. Weird. It's interesting to entertain the idea that I may not bleed.

I'm a bit nauseated this morning but that could be nerves. I think it's too early to be pukey if I am pregnant, isn't it? Then again, the HCG shot made me nauseated too.


----------



## LilRu

Sunny27 said:


> Lilru thanks for the encouragement but my temp is continuing to decline. AF is around the corner so I am pumping myself up for the next cycle that we hopefully can do our first iui.

That's great you are doing iui next cycle! Definitely get excited about that, as it has a good success rate. Good luck!!!


----------



## LilRu

Afm, not much to report over here. I'm having emotional moments, which don't usually happen around this time of my cycle. Kinda, threw my hands up in the air and said whatever is meant to be will be this cycle. I will keep everyone posted. And I'm glad to hear a lot of positivity from everyone. Keep it up girls!


----------



## Sunny27

Tested this morning bfn. Temp still dropping but still above cover line. So if AF is coming hopefully it will be here by tomorrow so it doesn't throw off my next cycle.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Taurus, i decided to start... we will see what happens. Im not quite convinced that after a year of trying and 14 years on Birth Control that the femara is gonna work the first time... but we shall see what happens i guess..... 

have any of you ladies used Femara as opposed to the Clomid? My dr tells me that its more effective...


----------



## Piper183

Sunny27 said:


> Tested this morning bfn. Temp still dropping but still above cover line. So if AF is coming hopefully it will be here by tomorrow so it doesn't throw off my next cycle.

My temps have started to drop as well but I haven't tested. My luteal phase is longer this cycle. Has yours changed any?





Miskas mommy said:


> Taurus, i decided to start... we will see what happens. Im not quite convinced that after a year of trying and 14 years on Birth Control that the femara is gonna work the first time... but we shall see what happens i guess.....
> 
> have any of you ladies used Femara as opposed to the Clomid? My dr tells me that its more effective...


This is my 1st medicated cycle so I have no opinion on femara. I hope that it works for. you!


----------



## Sunny27

Yes I think clomid is lengthening my luteal phase. It is typically 13 days so far I am 15dpo.


----------



## LilRu

Sunny27 said:


> Yes I think clomid is lengthening my luteal phase. It is typically 13 days so far I am 15dpo.

Did u o a couple days earlier than usual?


----------



## taurusmom05

Piper, how are you??

Miskas, I'm not sure about Femara, either. So sorry! I hope it works for you...first try! :)

Sunny...I've been stalking your chart...how are you today?

Afm...major af cramps today. She feels incredibly imminent! :( looking at my cycle...a 28 day cycle seems like that would be right, considering my LP is about 11-12 days. Hoping she stays away but feeling discouraged as these are for sure af cramps.


----------



## Sunny27

@LilRu No I typically O cd10-cd11 and I ovulated on cd12 this cycle. 
@Taurusmom I started spotting last night about 11pm. Which brings me to my next question.

Ok Ladies I need your help. I started spotting last night about 11pm, bright red. Then this morning when I used the restroom it was gone. Got to work checked my cm about 9am still nothing. Then at lunch 12noon I used the restroom and whipped and now bright red again but still light flow. I typically have a very light flow and it only last about three days. I can use a liner throughout my entire flow if I chose. Normally my flow starts and last three days but the last two I've spotted then stopped then started again. So what would you count as CD1?

Sorry for the :book:.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sunny, I would count today- first day of some kind of consistent flow happening. Definitely not yesterday. I'm so sorry af showed her ugly face :( December is all yours and I'm looking forward to your Christmas bfp!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, sunny- I would count today too!

I just had my scan (CD12) and have a 17mm and 'good lining'- the nurse said I'll probably ovulate some time in the next couple days. 

So the good news is that my body is responding well to the 50mg of Clomid, but the bad news is, OH's father is in his last days (terminal cancer) so OH is up there and I'm at home. I went up with him, even taking off work today, for the purpose of us having sex this morning and OH couldn't perform. We're staying in his parents' living room which has little privacy and his mum isn't really sleeping as she's staying up by his dad's bedside all night. I'm going back up tomorrow and we're going to try again, but I feel like this might be a wasted cycle. We haven't had sex since Saturday morning. :cry:


----------



## Sunny27

@Fezzle so sorry to hear that. Fx that you guys are able to get some alone time to catch that eggie. 

@Taurusmom thanks I will count today as cd1. I've already set up a game plan. Starting Clomid cd2-cd6 or cd3-cd7 so hopefully I will ovulate no later than cd 12 like last cycle. Hubby and I will bd every other day until positive opk then hopefully we can schedule our iui. Fx I will get positive on Nov. 20 and get iui Nov. 21. If it falls on the weekend we will not be able to do the iui. How's everything going with you?

@Lilru any updates?!?!


----------



## taurusmom05

Fezzle I am so sorry for what you are dealing with. Like sunny, I hope you get some time together soon so you can be successful this cycle. Kmfx for you! That's such a difficult situation! :(

Sunny- you have a fabulous plan for this cycle! Kmfx all goes smoothly and you get a wonderful Christmas bfp :)

Nothing really new here. Felt like af was for sure coming...so I decided to hold off on testing. Then that feeling went away so I sent dh out for a first response...he's left and now it feels like she is imminent again. I believe I am 10dpo...if he gets a 3 pack I may test tonight and then in the morning if no af...think I should just hold off? I don't like wasting the good tests!! Lol


----------



## Piper183

Taurusmom---Don't do it! Save your tests for a late or no show AF.Definitely less emotional that way! 
AFM--- Still no AF but decided not to test yet ... (so proud of me...lol)

Sunny---Sorry about AF arrival but on a bright note, your cycle wasn't thrown too much so I hope your plan is successful!

Fezzle---In spite of your family's trying times, I hope that this cycle isn't a waste for you.


----------



## LilRu

Sunny, only thing going on here is DH and I have been so exhausted the last few days that we skipped DTD... We both were snoring away way too early the last few nights! it was CD 15-17. That's why I asked if clomid resulted in a later O for you, bc I'm hoping I O'ed before CD 15. (usually o on cd13).. Sorry to hear that AF showed up, I would count today as CD1, like everyone else suggested. I have a good feeling about the iui, don't stress bc that can affect your o. Take it easy until your big day and kmfx it all goes as planned!

Fezzle, sorry to hear about your FIL... I can't imagine how difficult that is while you are ttc. Your DH probably needs your support right now, so don't feel bad about a potentially wasted cycle. Good things will happen, there's always a rainbow after the rain. Just be strong and be there for you DH. FX you get your BFP this cycle :)

Piper, proud of you for holding off on testing! It's so hard, and FX it results in a beautiful BFP!!

Taurus, if you can hold out on testing, it's probably best and less emotional. Its still early on, so you may not get a + yet. I hate wasting good tests too! And I never trust the walmart ones (although they've always been right so far)... Do you have any pg or af symptoms?


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru - yes I am having af cramping like usual but tender nips which is not common for me at all. Occasional moodiness, as usual, too, for this time. Lol I went to test this evening and my urine was very light...aka not concentrated enough so I held off for now. I sent dh out for first response early result...and he came back with blue dye ept, 5 days sooner! I asked why he changed it...he said he spent time in the aisle making sure he got the best one for me, reading all the packages. Lol!! He said, "it says it's dr. Recommended and an easier to read result- seems like the best"
I laughed...and gave him a bug fat hug. I thought that was so sweet. 

With ds...I had zero symptoms- but then again I wasn't looking for any, either.


----------



## taurusmom05

Piper- way to go on holding out! Kmfx for a nice dark bfp!!!!!!


----------



## LilRu

taurusmom05 said:


> Lilru - yes I am having af cramping like usual but tender nips which is not common for me at all. Occasional moodiness, as usual, too, for this time. Lol I went to test this evening and my urine was very light...aka not concentrated enough so I held off for now. I sent dh out for first response early result...and he came back with blue dye ept, 5 days sooner! I asked why he changed it...he said he spent time in the aisle making sure he got the best one for me, reading all the packages. Lol!! He said, "it says it's dr. Recommended and an easier to read result- seems like the best"
> I laughed...and gave him a bug fat hug. I thought that was so sweet.
> 
> With ds...I had zero symptoms- but then again I wasn't looking for any, either.

Haha, that's so cute! Test with fmu and share the results!!! pg and af symptoms are so similar, it's hard to tell the difference. Did you have a lot of symptoms your 1st tri with ds?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Fx'd for those getting close to testing.

3dpo bloods showed my progesterone to be 43 and from what I gather is really good for a strong ovulation. I have another test on 6 dpo then my last pregnyl injection will be that night. 
I'm 10 days away from OTD and I'm going crazy already... This cycle has been 44 days long so far and I don't want to wait anymore :coffee:


----------



## Piper183

taurusmom05 said:


> Lilru - yes I am having af cramping like usual but tender nips which is not common for me at all. Occasional moodiness, as usual, too, for this time. Lol I went to test this evening and my urine was very light...aka not concentrated enough so I held off for now. I sent dh out for first response early result...and he came back with blue dye ept, 5 days sooner! I asked why he changed it...he said he spent time in the aisle making sure he got the best one for me, reading all the packages. Lol!! He said, "it says it's dr. Recommended and an easier to read result- seems like the best"
> I laughed...and gave him a bug fat hug. I thought that was so sweet.
> 
> With ds...I had zero symptoms- but then again I wasn't looking for any, either.

That is too funny! :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru -;I had zero symptoms except feeling like af was about to show...then nothing else until 6.5 weeks. That's when the morning sickness set in. Bbs were just a little tender.
I'm going to do everything in my power to wait until Wednesday morning to test. I need strength! Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Mrslake...wow! Those are fabulous results! I am so excited for you!!! I've got everything crossed that this your month! It's been a long one for you!


----------



## LilRu

Taurus, BE STRONG! lol... FX you get that bfp

So this is nuts! I got my bill for the cd21 bloodwork I did last cycle and it is $481!! Yes that is $481... My insurance didn't cover any of it bc it was infertility related. Called my ins co and tried to explain to them it was not for infertility, blah blah (which technically I'm not considered infertile, my tests all came back good and I o on my own) I was just making sure we were ok and looking for a little help in the baby making department. But I'm afraid that since I filled a rx for clomid, i'll be stuck! 
I'm kmfx that I don't end up paying for this entire bill! Any advice? What does your insurance cover?


----------



## Amigone

I'm still in the game. a bit crampy, and still tender nipples. I have lots of discharge that is watery which is different. 

If AF doesn't come, I can test on Thurs. I'm CD30, 15DPIUI.


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilru- omgosh! Can you talk to your dr. About it? Mine was filed under irregular bleeding (I originally asked about that) so my insurance has covered most everything. ...but wI'll not cover anything for fertility. I hope you are able to get that worked out!! Keep us updated!
Tested this a.m....bfn! Thinking I'm 11dpo. Still cramping like af is about to show...I'm just waiting now!

Hope all are well :)


----------



## drjo718

Hey ladies, look what I got today! Of course I had my progesterone drawn this morning before this. What do you think? This is CD46.


----------



## taurusmom05

Woo hoo!! Drjo...start bd'ing...it looks like you're going to o soon! Have u been testing daily still??


----------



## drjo718

taurusmom05 said:


> Woo hoo!! Drjo...start bd'ing...it looks like you're going to o soon! Have u been testing daily still??

Yes, I've been testing every day. I almost always have a halfway colored test line. Then I had a few says where the line was almost invisible. Yesterday it appeared again and then today this dark one! I used a different brand before this but my line has never been darker than the control when I have ovulated.


----------



## MrsLake2013

6-7 dpo and cramping in right ovary with spotting. 
Called my nurse and she said it sounds like implantation bleeding and my ovaries working over time producing progesterone. 
It's going to be the LONGEST 9 days!


----------



## Piper183

Yes Ladies!!!! Tested this morning! :bfp: :dance:God is so good! I am so thankful! How am I supposed to go to work today? :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141112_061300.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miskas mommy

Congrats piper! 

I have an odd question, have any of you experienced higher temps while taking Provera? I started it on Saturday, and now my chart is showing that I maybe ovulated on Thursday? Now I don't know if it's the Provera working, or if I really did o on my own.....


----------



## drjo718

Congrats piper!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats piper!!!!!!! You should call in to work!!! Lol so happy for you!!

Miskas, I'm not sure...I've never taken provera! Anyone else??


----------



## Sunny27

Yay, congrats Piper!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, Piper!!! Fx for you!

LilRu- that is an insane bill! All of my blood tests have been on the NHS so I have no advice.

miskas mommy- sorry, I don't know either. I've only been on provera once but I wasn't TTC so wasn't paying attention to anything like that.

MrsLake- good luck with your wait!

drjo- good luck with the OPKs!

OH's father passed away this morning- it's been sad, but also a bit of a relief as it's been really hard the last few days. Surprisingly, we managed to get a BD session in last night. So let's hope if I ovulate, that session or the one from Saturday is enough! I feel like from what the nurse said Monday night, it should have happened by now. I never got a solid smiley with the CB digi though. I guess I'll just have to keep testing and see what happens. We're going to go home on Friday, so maybe we can get in a few more sessions then just in case. I'm not getting a blood draw and don't temp so just have to wait for AF.


----------



## LilRu

Taurus, my dr. wrote it as "anovulation" even though I ovulate, and he said he did that so the insurance would cover it...and I thought that was weird at the time, bc wouldn't anovulation be considered infertility? Insurance is looking into it, I told them I wasn't seeking infertility treatment, just checking my hormone levels. So hopefully I don't get stuck with it! 

PIPER, CONGRATS HONEY!!!!! THAT IS AMAZING! :) :yellow: 

Fezzle, Sorry about your loss. Definitely keep bd'ing when you get back home.. GL :kiss:

DrJo, that looks pretty close to (+) to me. I never got a line as dark as the control line either, and I was definitely ovulating, so I would consider this a (+)..GL, catch that egg :sex:

AFM, I've been pretty calm about things after my breakdown on cd14. So calm, we didn't even bd for 3 days after bd'ing that night. I guess I just got tired of it all...But I woke up this morning if full tww mode on cd20! I've been calculating when I can start testing, whether or not I should make a trip to walmart and stock up on cheapies, and analyzing every symptom...Speaking of symptoms mine are, lots of creamy and ewhitish cm, cramping around my right ovary that goes down the top of my thigh, and the craziest most vivid dreams I have ever had in my life last night, really I wasn't sure if I was awake or asleep all night! Anyhow, I always have pg symptoms in tww, or should I say bad PMS...lol.
:dust: :hugs: :hug: :dust: :pink: :blue: :dust: :yellow: :kiss:


----------



## Lady_Luv

Congrats Piper!!! May god bless you with a H&H baby!!!


----------



## Piper183

Thank you so much Ladies!!! I am so excited!!!! Looking forward to seeing BFPs from all of you in the near future!


----------



## taurusmom05

Spotted a teeny tiny bit...af will most likely be here by tomorrow night! :(

But it's ok. I am calling to get my next clomid prescription filled in the a.m.

Lilru- I so hope your insurance gets taken care of! Kmfx you get good news on that very soon!!


----------



## Lady_Luv

Hello Ladies,

Tell me what do you think about this. I'm on CD 25 and this morning my temp was still high but I'm having some light brown spotting with a little cramping mostly on the right side. Do you think I'm out this month?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Congrats Piper! Hopefully we have some others joining you soon with their BFP's!!!

On 6DPO I was quite crampy all day on my right ovary and had some redish/pinkish spotting for about 5 hours. Gathered since I'm being monitored and paying for it I would call my clinic. The nurse said she would be hoping it's implantation spotting and the cramping of my right ovary is because this was the side I ovulated from and it's working overtime to make the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy.
Today is 8DPO and i'm still crampy on the right side but not as intense as it was and I just feel heavy in my uterus area. I've never felt this before, but I've also never had a known ovulation, so this is all new to me. 
Due to having pregnyl on 6DPO I can't test until at least Thursday which makes me 13 DPO. I really don't think I'll last that long!


----------



## drjo718

Talked to another of my midwives tonight. She suggested we do bloodwork for LH, FSH, and prolactin to help determine if I have pcos and need metformin, or if I have a pituitary problem. I like having a plan! Will find out around Thanksgiving if I ovulated a few days ago. My progesterone the day before ovulation came back at 2.1. But now I don't want provera if I may have ovulated on Wednesday.


----------



## LilRu

Hello ladies... Just checking in..

Drjo GL with your plan and bloodwork! Fx you had a strong o this cycle :hug:

MrsLake, how are u feeling? Hangin there the next few days till u can test. Fx it's a BFP for you! :dust:

Taurus, how are you feeling? Did the darn witch get u full force? :witch: FX this next cycle is all yours and you get a beautiful holiday gift if so. Did your dr. Up your clomid mg? 

Afm, super busy so haven't been stressing much about the ttw.. First cycle in a very long time that it hasn't killed me not knowing. Honestly, I already feel out this cycle for some reason. Haven't tested and kinda preparing myself for AFs arrival on Wed and starting 100mg of clomid next cycle. I just don't feel pg, no symptoms at all.

GL girls! Keep us updated. :dust: :yellow: 
:dust:


----------



## MrsLake2013

11 dpo today and I had a streak of pink/light red in almost ewcm.
I'm so tempted to take a test. BT is Friday and i just wish it was today. 
I spent all day Saturday feeling lightheaded and nauseous. I had been awake for 90 mins before i was ready for bed again. 

I really hope this turns into a bfp!


----------



## LilRu

Spoke too soon....went from relaxed to totally stressed out last 2 days of ttw mode... Now having Af cramping since late last night, which is what probably set me off emotionally. Feel like the witch is about to show up a couple days early, even ran to the bathroom thinking she arrived. But just had watery cm. Should I just go buy a couple cheap tests and call in my next months rx? Don't have any on hand and I'm trying hard to convince myself that another (-) will be too much a disappointment to deal with today. Any advice? Kinda feel like I'm driving myself nuts either way so what's the difference!


----------



## MrsLake2013

The sane side of me says not to test.
The crazy side says to test daily until BFP or AF.

I feel your pain LilRu, FFsays AF will be here Friday. I have my BT on Friday, but I've peed on two sticks, both are positive, but I don't know if it's Pregnyl or a real BFP. I'm 6 days past my last Pegnyl. Monday's test was darker than Sunday's. I've bought more tests this morning and will be using all of them between now and Friday. 

I never thought myself as an addicted POASer, but look at me now


----------



## LilRu

MrsLake2013 said:


> The sane side of me says not to test.
> The crazy side says to test daily until BFP or AF.
> 
> I feel your pain LilRu, FFsays AF will be here Friday. I have my BT on Friday, but I've peed on two sticks, both are positive, but I don't know if it's Pregnyl or a real BFP. I'm 6 days past my last Pegnyl. Monday's test was darker than Sunday's. I've bought more tests this morning and will be using all of them between now and Friday.
> 
> I never thought myself as an addicted POASer, but look at me now

I had no idea how long you had to wait to get a true (+) so I googled it, this is what I found:

"If you need to find out sooner, you can do some math and figure it out. hCG has a half-life of 28 hours in your body, which means that your hCG levels should decrease by half every 28 hours. There are three injection amounts; 10 000 IU, 5000 IU, and 2500 IU. If you have had the 10 000 IU shot, youll need to wait for at least 14 days after the shot to take the pregnancy test; the 5000 IU test will have you waiting 10 days, and a weeks wait for the 2500 IU shot."

You must be sooooo freaking out! I hope its a true positive, FX for you, girl!!!! Although, it sounds like technically its too soon to know for sure. But I guess if your line is getting darker or staying the same and not getting lighter, than the amount of hcg is not decreasing, which is a good sign. I would do fmu for the next couple days and compare color. Maybe take pics? Omg, this is getting crazy obsession!:bunny: What amount of hcg was your last injection? :kiss:

I didn't pick up any hpts, and I'm not leaving the house again today, so I'm proud to say I resisted the temptation. I guess I'm just so traumatized by all the (-)'s I've seen. Last month, I bought a bunch of $ store hpts, and tested my brains out. I think that's what did me in. Cramping is pretty bad today though, and not usually like this 2 days before AF. I'm thinking I may have developed a cyst or clomid is giving me a crazy period. FX it's neither of those situations. :af:


----------



## MrsLake2013

My last booster was 1500. So quite a bit less than the 2500 that says 7 days.
I've since pee'd on another test and test and control line are almost as dark as each other. I almost want to tell my DH but I don't want him to get his hopes up.

My first clomid round left me with crazy cramps, but I didn't ovulate.
Well done on not getting any hpt's! I wouldn't have been able to stay sane this tww without testing.

I'm contemplating calling my clinic and moving testing day to Thursday, just to shave 1 day off my waiting...


----------



## LilRu

MrsLake2013 said:


> My last booster was 1500. So quite a bit less than the 2500 that says 7 days.
> I've since pee'd on another test and test and control line are almost as dark as each other. I almost want to tell my DH but I don't want him to get his hopes up.
> 
> My first clomid round left me with crazy cramps, but I didn't ovulate.
> Well done on not getting any hpt's! I wouldn't have been able to stay sane this tww without testing.
> 
> I'm contemplating calling my clinic and moving testing day to Thursday, just to shave 1 day off my waiting...

That sounds really hopeful! Keep me updated, and yes try to make an earlier appt if u can. :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Piper183

drjo718 said:


> Talked to another of my midwives tonight. She suggested we do bloodwork for LH, FSH, and prolactin to help determine if I have pcos and need metformin, or if I have a pituitary problem. I like having a plan! Will find out around Thanksgiving if I ovulated a few days ago. My progesterone the day before ovulation came back at 2.1. But now I don't want provera if I may have ovulated on Wednesday.

Why did you test for progesterone the day before O? Did you get your thyroid hormones checked? Hope that you get the answers you're seeking....




LilRu said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> The sane side of me says not to test.
> The crazy side says to test daily until BFP or AF.
> 
> I feel your pain LilRu, FFsays AF will be here Friday. I have my BT on Friday, but I've peed on two sticks, both are positive, but I don't know if it's Pregnyl or a real BFP. I'm 6 days past my last Pegnyl. Monday's test was darker than Sunday's. I've bought more tests this morning and will be using all of them between now and Friday.
> 
> I never thought myself as an addicted POASer, but look at me now
> 
> I had no idea how long you had to wait to get a true (+) so I googled it, this is what I found:
> 
> "If you need to find out sooner, you can do some math and figure it out. hCG has a half-life of 28 hours in your body, which means that your hCG levels should decrease by half every 28 hours. There are three injection amounts; 10 000 IU, 5000 IU, and 2500 IU. If you have had the 10 000 IU shot, youll need to wait for at least 14 days after the shot to take the pregnancy test; the 5000 IU test will have you waiting 10 days, and a weeks wait for the 2500 IU shot."
> 
> You must be sooooo freaking out! I hope its a true positive, FX for you, girl!!!! Although, it sounds like technically its too soon to know for sure. But I guess if your line is getting darker or staying the same and not getting lighter, than the amount of hcg is not decreasing, which is a good sign. I would do fmu for the next couple days and compare color. Maybe take pics? Omg, this is getting crazy obsession!:bunny: What amount of hcg was your last injection? :kiss:
> 
> I didn't pick up any hpts, and I'm not leaving the house again today, so I'm proud to say I resisted the temptation. I guess I'm just so traumatized by all the (-)'s I've seen. Last month, I bought a bunch of $ store hpts, and tested my brains out. I think that's what did me in. Cramping is pretty bad today though, and not usually like this 2 days before AF. I'm thinking I may have developed a cyst or clomid is giving me a crazy period. FX it's neither of those situations. :af:Click to expand...


Try to wait until the day after AF is supposed to arrive to test....




MrsLake2013 said:


> My last booster was 1500. So quite a bit less than the 2500 that says 7 days.
> I've since pee'd on another test and test and control line are almost as dark as each other. I almost want to tell my DH but I don't want him to get his hopes up.
> 
> My first clomid round left me with crazy cramps, but I didn't ovulate.
> Well done on not getting any hpt's! I wouldn't have been able to stay sane this tww without testing.
> 
> I'm contemplating calling my clinic and moving testing day to Thursday, just to shave 1 day off my waiting...

I can understand that you want to move up your testing date. However, you may want to wait so that your betas will be as high as possible...


----------



## drjo718

Piper183 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Talked to another of my midwives tonight. She suggested we do bloodwork for LH, FSH, and prolactin to help determine if I have pcos and need metformin, or if I have a pituitary problem. I like having a plan! Will find out around Thanksgiving if I ovulated a few days ago. My progesterone the day before ovulation came back at 2.1. But now I don't want provera if I may have ovulated on Wednesday.
> 
> Why did you test for progesterone the day before O? Did you get your thyroid hormones checked? Hope that you get the answers you're seeking....Click to expand...

I was on CD46 with no ovulation or sign of AF, so I was going to get provera. They check progesterone first to make sure you haven't recently ovulated. Then of course I got a positive opk later that night. I've had my TSH checked and it's normal.


----------



## MrsLake2013

So today's test shows my test line darker and thicker than the control line. The past 4 days on SMU each day have seen progression. I'll know for sure in just over 48 hours. I'm almost confident enough to say I'm pregnant. I even showed DH last night after I had promised I wouldn't test before my BT.
AF is due today and no sign of her coming. So I'm hoping she stays away!


----------



## MrsLake2013

This is yesterday's test.

https://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah149/apaton1/20141119_0939231_zpsc57a70df.jpg

I'm not going to do another one. I have my blood test tomorrow morning!

Surely this wouldn't be a pregnyl :bfp: with the test line being that dark?

:hugs: for all xx


----------



## Fezzle

I've never used any sort of trigger, so I have no idea for sure, but I think if it's around the time they've told you to test it should be really light or gone, and that's a great line! Good luck with your blood test!


----------



## LilRu

that looks like a bfp!!! I would imagine your dr. would schedule your BT ample time after your trigger shot was absorbed, so my non-expert opinion is that's a BFP!(considering its the day before your bt)
I won't say it 'til you get confirmation, but please know I really want to, so please update tomorrow! :bfp: :happydance:

Af is late, supposed to arrive today! I caved and tested yesterday, got a bfn, then had a breakdown! Tested again today and bfn, which I was expecting, so I'm not upset about it. I have about a half millimeter of hope that I'm getting false bfns, but what's the chance...Oh well, spoke to my dr yesterday he said as soon as she arrives to call him for the next round of clomid at 100mg.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the bfn, lilru!


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm still holding hope for you LilRu.

Bllod test is back, and it's well and truly a :bfp:
HCG was 578!
I'm beyond over the moon!


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- I'm not surprised with that dark line. Have you got quads in there? :haha: What dpo are you? Big congrats!


----------



## Piper183

MrsLake2013 said:


> I'm still holding hope for you LilRu.
> 
> Bllod test is back, and it's well and truly a :bfp:
> HCG was 578!
> I'm beyond over the moon!

Congratulations!!! Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats MrsLake!!!!!

Afm...currently cd12 and just finished our first iui. Fx we get our bfp this month.


----------



## Sunny27

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Hope to hear great news after the holiday break!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## westernmama

Hello all! This is my first round of 50 mg clomid!


----------



## drjo718

AF showed yesterday at 14dpo, CD61. Starting 100 mg Clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, westernmama! I hope Clomid does the trick for you!

Drjo- sorry about AF. I hope 100mg works!


----------



## Fezzle

I am loving Clomid right now! I just got my first ever BFP this morning! OH and I are cautiously excited, though we've both said that at least now we know everything works!


----------



## drjo718

Congrats fezzle!!! :)


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Fezzle!


----------



## Piper183

Fezzle said:


> I am loving Clomid right now! I just got my first ever BFP this morning! OH and I are cautiously excited, though we've both said that at least now we know everything works!


Yeeeeaaahhh! :happydance: Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------

